# Schecter unveils new geetarz! (6/7/8 content!)



## thedarkoceans (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey guys.check out this!


























More here! Schecter: ADVANCE LOOK 2012 BLACKJACK SLS COLLECTION

TDO.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow, those are all really nice. Sustainer + skull thing = classy.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 2, 2011)

WTF is blue? I only know black and black cherry.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 2, 2011)

ohh f me that blue is super nice

not a fan of the skull, thats total cheese

also, anyone know what that pickup in the bridge of the first one is?


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 2, 2011)

it is a sustainiac thingy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> ohh f me that blue is super nice
> 
> not a fan of the skull, thats total cheese
> 
> also, anyone know what that pickup in the bridge of the first one is?



I can barely make out an Invader. Spec-wise, it looks looks like a floyd-less Synyster superstrat.

And I guess since they're Blackjacks, they're gonna be somewheres around $600-$750


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Dec 2, 2011)

sustainiac it is, i think i've seen these before, but never did research
i know fernandez makes one similar


----------



## anne (Dec 2, 2011)

Full Shred, apparently. ffs, those look nice, for black guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2011)

I think Gary Holt showed them how to do the V correctly.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 2, 2011)

Do want


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2011)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can barely make out an Invader. Spec-wise, it looks looks like a floyd-less Synyster superstrat.
> 
> And I guess since they're Blackjacks, they're gonna be somewheres around $600-$750


yet for some reason the new synyster sig now doesnt come with a sustainer  not like a whole lot of people buy them anyway i guess, even if im guilty of owning an a7x sig myself


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm diggin' it minus the lame inlay IMO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2011)

717ctsjz said:


> yet for some reason the new synyster sig now doesnt come with a sustainer








EDIT: A link
http://www.schecterguitars.com/News/20111201/189/THE-WAIT-IS-OVER-SYN-CUSTOM-S-NOW-SHIPPING.aspx

And "Most anticipated guitar of 2012"? Thats debatable.


----------



## Jake (Dec 2, 2011)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> EDIT: A link
> THE WAIT IS OVER! SYN CUSTOM-S NOW SHIPPING!THE WAIT IS OVER! SYN CUSTOM-S NOW SHIPPING! - Schecter Guitar Research
> 
> And "Most anticipated guitar of 2012"? Thats debatable.


 oh i was talking about the newer white one on their page lol


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 2, 2011)

Those look nice!

And I don't care what any of yall say, but they remind me of Mayones


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 2, 2011)

No! Just dot inlays please : (


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Dec 2, 2011)

I like Schecter, but I'm not impressed.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2011)

So, pretty much the same guitars but with a stupid inlay and different drab color? Am I missing something?


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 2, 2011)

I much prefer the lightning bolt. That never bothered me. This skull inlay is one of the cheesiest inlays Ive ever seen, almost as bad as the cards inlay. I will never buy this


----------



## Ulvhedin (Dec 2, 2011)

Haters gonna hate, but Schecter's 12th fret inlays are bugging me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2011)

oremus91 said:


> No! Just dot inlays please : (



Schecter?... Normal inlays?...

SACRILEGE!!!!


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 2, 2011)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Schecter?... Normal inlays?...
> 
> SACRILEGE!!!!



Would you preffer that with boring dots?


----------



## GSingleton (Dec 2, 2011)

I hate their inlays. Sustainic is a plus though.


----------



## orakle (Dec 2, 2011)

offset dots will always win in my heart

those inlays are fugly to me :L


----------



## celticelk (Dec 2, 2011)

Key_Maker said:


> Would you preffer that with boring dots?



Yes, personally. 12th-fret-only bugs me, and I don't really go for the big gothic-cross style look. Dots or blocks, please.


----------



## GSingleton (Dec 2, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Yes, personally. 12th-fret-only bugs me, and I don't really go for the big gothic-cross style look. Dots or blocks, please.



or nothing.


----------



## Randy (Dec 2, 2011)

Apparently they think every person who buys a Schecter is an A7X fan.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2011)

Randy said:


> Apparently they think every person who buys a Schecter is an A7X fan.



Indeed, they also have better endorsee's, IMO.











Although I see why they use A7X as their "poster boy"... HUGE musical act + pictures of them using Schecters everywhere = more sales for them.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 2, 2011)

GSingleton said:


> or nothing.



Can't hang with that either. Inlays are a requirement for me.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Dec 2, 2011)

that V in a 7 or 8 might be nice...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 2, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> Hey guys.check out this!



DIS I LIKE!

Holyshiet. A Schecter that I must immediately rush out and buy.


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 2, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> I much prefer the lightning bolt. That never bothered me. This skull inlay is one of the cheesiest inlays Ive ever seen, almost as bad as the cards inlay. I will never buy this


 
+1 

The lightning bolt has to be the least cheesy of their inlays, but there's always jokes about people taking a Sharpie to it.

Too bad Schecter doesn't read this forum like Lace does (if you missed it, check the thread about Aluma-Djents).


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 2, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> Hey guys.check out this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



id love a GARZA tele in this color.


----------



## anthonylbest (Dec 2, 2011)

I like the blue for sure, but I still think I prefer the aged white.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 2, 2011)

Mordecai said:


> id love a GARZA tele in this color.



And without the GARZA inlay.


----------



## hereticemir (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah not a big fan of the skull inlays this is the breaker.


----------



## TMM (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow, the same fugly headstock. Big surprise.


----------



## Jacobine (Dec 2, 2011)

i like the looks but i think theyre still none longer than 26.5" and this saddens me. they need longernecks on ergs
that 8 was sexy
i think the skulls are really nice even though they look a little too a7x i like them


----------



## bandit614 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice but.. I can't think of anything cheesier or uglier than skulls. We're not 12..


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 3, 2011)

I miss these Blackjacks...fuck the ATX and SLS or whatever this new one is called...these were the best 7s Schecter's made, and they weren't just Hellraisers with different looks and pickups:


----------



## Decreate (Dec 3, 2011)

Would love to have a 7 string with a sustainer...


----------



## -42- (Dec 3, 2011)

Don't like inlays?


----------



## Necris (Dec 3, 2011)

Randy said:


> So, pretty much the same guitars but with a stupid inlay and different drab color? Am I missing something?


A new inlay constitutes a new model now. They're really breaking new ground by also deciding to put a sustainiac in one model and adding blue to their extensive list of colors.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 3, 2011)

I really like that they added a sustainiac. We need more guitars with sustainers stock from the market.
The inlay is horrible, but it's a Schecter. What to expect really.

I do enjoy how them Schecters play though, hopefully a store near me will pick one up.


----------



## Mordecai (Dec 3, 2011)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And without the GARZA inlay.




true story.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 3, 2011)

About time the Fullshred got some love!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 3, 2011)

I've been watching these on Schecter's Facebook page and have totally fallen in love with the blue 7 string!!! 

I hope LTD starts using that blue on their H series guitars with some SD Blackouts or SD Custom's or JB.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2011)

-42- said:


> Don't like inlays?



I was thinking about getting one, blacking out the inlay, and putting Iommi-style crosses, myself.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 3, 2011)

So...a sustainer means a guitar is new?

But seriously Schecter overall never appealed to me. 

And ever since I saw an ad in which they tried to exploit 9/11 to sell guitars I have absolutely no respect for the company. 

/Schecterhate


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2011)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> So...a sustainer means a guitar is new?
> 
> But seriously Schecter overall never appealed to me.
> 
> ...



Which ad are you talking about?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 3, 2011)

It was an ad in guitarworld that just had a picture with a caption that said "Never Forget"

I'm all for patriotism but when the patriotism is in an ADVERTISEMENT from a company looking to profit from sales they get from advertising, it doesn't seem sincere, and to me at least, seems like exploitation.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 3, 2011)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> It was an ad in guitarworld that just had a picture with a caption that said "Never Forget"
> 
> I'm all for patriotism but when the patriotism is in an ADVERTISEMENT from a company looking to profit from sales they get from advertising, it doesn't seem sincere, and to me at least, seems like exploitation.








If thats it, I've seen much, much worse...


----------



## quaned (Dec 4, 2011)

^

:/

The new Schecters coming out next year with the Sustaniac pickups, remind me of a range of Fernandes Guitars with them in.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 4, 2011)

I miss the card inlay, made sense with the Blackjack. This skull thing looks lame.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 4, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Yes, personally. 12th-fret-only bugs me, and I don't really go for the big gothic-cross style look. Dots or blocks, please.





I could definitely go for a sustainiac + hardtail combination but that fugly skull inlay is a deal-breaker for me. I could perhaps even live with the 12th fret only approach if it wasn't so hackneyed. Then again clichés do sell....


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 4, 2011)

No thanks.


----------



## garza (Dec 4, 2011)

-42- said:


> Don't like inlays?


Hahaha thats what im talking about!!!!!!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 4, 2011)

-42- said:


> Don't like inlays?



So we can have a big, splotchy, messy, "too black" spot on the very center of the fretboard that you have to redo a few times a month and for regular cleanings? 

Once again, no thanks.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a good thing the blue 7 has the skull inlay and no Floyd option or I might be tempted to buy one.


----------



## garza (Dec 4, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So we can have a big, splotchy, messy, "too black" spot on the very center of the fretboard that you have to redo a few times a month and for regular cleanings?
> 
> Once again, no thanks.


I guess if you flunked 1st grade and can't color properly. It could look really messy.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 4, 2011)

garza said:


> I guess if you flunked 1st grade and can't color properly. It could look really messy.



Take it easy homeboy. I know you have a Schecter sig with an inlay that gets some flack around here, but I stand by what I said. 

I shouldn't have to have "average" coloring skills to block out an inlay I don't like. I'd rather just not purchase the guitar. 

It being messy aside, it's still going to look like shit, and need constant touch ups. Permanent marker isn't so permanent on the cheap, plastic imitation pearl. This isn't a small signature like the SCs you guys used to use, it's a big skull.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 4, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Take it easy homeboy. I know you have a Schecter sig with an inlay that gets some flack around here, but I stand by what I said.
> 
> I shouldn't have to have "average" coloring skills to block out an inlay I don't like. I'd rather just not purchase the guitar.
> 
> It being messy aside, it's still going to look like shit, and need constant touch ups. Permanent marker isn't so permanent on the cheap, plastic imitation pearl. This isn't a small signature like the SCs you guys used to use, it's a big skull.





Considering the lambasting said skull is receiving it could be said to be a generally dodgy inclusion. I'm surprised their Market Research came back with a report stating "Guys, it's 2011 and skulls are still in!!".....

Could just scallop the whole thing and gouge out that eye-sore in favour of plain old wood....which isn't a bad idea.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 4, 2011)

Necris said:


> A new inlay constitutes a new model now. They're really breaking new ground by also deciding to put a sustainiac in one model and adding blue to their extensive list of colors.



There are very few guitars in the price range with a sustainer/sustainiac; so that certainly constitutes "new model" for me.

I'd love the one with sustainer and Floyd, that just looks like fun.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 4, 2011)

To be honest if I felt bad enough about an inlay in that I would have it gouged out, I'd probably get a different guitar. 

Some of Schecter's inlays are okay, like the ATX one. That's alright.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 4, 2011)

Wait so the blue ones are for girls right?


----------



## stevemcqueen (Dec 4, 2011)

Skulls? Come one Schecter, you can do better than that.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 4, 2011)

i cant get the hatin (i dont like the inlays) but a model with a sustainiac IS a new model.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 4, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> i cant get the hatin (i dont like the inlays) but a model with a sustainiac IS a new model.



Kinda...a new model yes...new guitar? No.


----------



## wayward (Dec 4, 2011)

I just find it hilarious that people are deterred from a potentially great playing instrument because there's a skull on the 12th fret....Like you'll be staring at it constantly.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 4, 2011)

wayward said:


> I just find it hilarious that people are deterred from a potentially great playing instrument because there's a skull on the 12th fret....Like you'll be staring at it constantly.



It's not like we're saying we'll buy a crappier instrument instead just because it looks better. There are plenty of other options available, some from Schecter themselves, that are equal if not better quality without the silly skulls.


----------



## Bigfan (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, it's not too bad/obtrusive.

If I could live with a fucking tree-of-life inlay I could live with that.

Plus, passives and sustainer? Fuck yeah.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 4, 2011)

It's funny how a simple little inlay can take a guitar from being cool looking and classy to obnoxious and ugly


----------



## wayward (Dec 4, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> It's not like we're saying we'll buy a crappier instrument instead just because it looks better. There are plenty of other options available, some from Schecter themselves, that are equal if not better quality without the silly skulls.



Well you can't know the quality of them, they're not released yet. I didn't say anything about the looks; Yeah there's a couple "Eh, it's black" comments, but everybody is being quite immature and bashing a potentially great guitar line because it has a skull inlay; Like the inlay itself ruins the guitar. Judging an instrument by it's inlay isn't a really fair judgment. 

Yeah, one could say "Eh, I wouldn't buy it, don't really like the inlay." But most people are like, "OMFG, That inlay is disgusting. Seriously with the fucking skulls, Schecter?!" or "Dear God, that is the cheesiest fucking inlay I've ever seen..." like the inlay totally banes the guitar's existence. It's just hilarious how narrow minded people could be on here. I mean no disrespect, it's all IMHO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm gonna have to join the group of people saying "Its a bad inlay, but I can still play it."

Schecter C-1-style guitars just have that mojo and feel other superstrats can't give me. Plus, I actually like their necks. 

And now we have more guitars with bluebursts, built-in sustainers, and SD Blackouts. 

Now if only the SLS FR model has an OFR... That plus a sustainiac would be godly together.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the ATX inlay much, much better.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 4, 2011)

wayward said:


> Well you can't know the quality of them, they're not released yet. I didn't say anything about the looks; Yeah there's a couple "Eh, it's black" comments, but everybody is being quite immature and bashing a potentially great guitar line because it has a skull inlay; Like the inlay itself ruins the guitar. Judging an instrument by it's inlay isn't a really fair judgment.
> 
> Yeah, one could say "Eh, I wouldn't buy it, don't really like the inlay." But most people are like, "OMFG, That inlay is disgusting. Seriously with the fucking skulls, Schecter?!" or "Dear God, that is the cheesiest fucking inlay I've ever seen..." like the inlay totally banes the guitar's existence. It's just hilarious how narrow minded people could be on here. I mean no disrespect, it's all IMHO.



I don't feel that expressing an opinion an inlay is in any way immature or narrow minded - in fact is it any more risible than expressing an opinion about a guitar's hardware, paint colour or construction which is something we see in practically any thread? An inlay clearly isn't as vital in the same way as neck through vs. bolt on but given the plethora of individuals (myself included) that are clearly excited by the prospect of the new range which is in many ways forward thinking is it in actuality any surprise people want the complete package - a guitar they like every aspect of?

Schecter have an eye to their market share and potential customer demographics - that's clearly understood.....but let's be brutally frank here - arguing about subjective taste, as redundant as it is, is part and parcel of most boards and......hell, we've drifted away from the point a little. I've looked around a few boards and apparently people were clamouring for the older inlay size so maybe those expressing a negative are a tiny part of the market and we're not supposed to be swayed? 

If I played one and I liked it enough I'd probably overlook the inlay because I can't think of another guitar in the price range with that particular hardware composition.

Which may have been their strategy all along 

As far as quality - I think a lot of assumptions have been made based on their price point and model. They may even be entirely accurate assumptions......let's just wait and see. I wonder if I'll be able to try one without travelling miles to do so......^^


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 4, 2011)

I miss the 12th fret diamond. and liked the 12th fret Gothic cross on the Damien Specials and the lightning bolt on the BJATX series. I'm okay with the Gothic cross full fretboard adornment on the Damien Elites. However I'm really not sure about this skull 12th fret marker. Why not a few plain board guitars? or Back to the pearl diamond at the 12th? that was fucking classy.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 4, 2011)

I STILL WANT TO SEE THEM REVERSE THE DAMN HEADSTOCK ON THE AVENGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT LOOKS WRONG THE WAY IT IS.


----------



## wayward (Dec 4, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> I don't feel that expressing an opinion an inlay is in any way immature or narrow minded - in fact is it any more risible than expressing an opinion about a guitar's hardware, paint colour or construction which is something we see in practically any thread? An inlay clearly isn't as vital in the same way as neck through vs. bolt on but given the plethora of individuals (myself included) that are clearly excited by the prospect of the new range which is in many ways forward thinking is it in actuality any surprise people want the complete package - a guitar they like every aspect of?
> 
> Schecter have an eye to their market share and potential customer demographics - that's clearly understood.....but let's be brutally frank here - arguing about subjective taste, as redundant as it is, is part and parcel of most boards and......hell, we've drifted away from the point a little. I've looked around a few boards and apparently people were clamouring for the older inlay size so maybe those expressing a negative are a tiny part of the market and we're not supposed to be swayed?
> 
> ...



I'm almost totally inclined to agree with you. But I think this, as well as most things are just a bandwagon type situation, just like most things on SSO. (Like Djent) I just can't see how most people think the new inlay is childish and ugly. I mean, come on, you all seriously think skulls are childish? I've seen more skulls on album covers than anything else. I don't see how most of you can be so deterred by this, but be unbelievably attracted to: Giant Diamonds, Disappearing Pyramids, or Offset Dots. Like everyone hates skull inlays, but Bulb gets a Daemoness with huge lightbulbs inlayed on the neck and everyone completely loves it.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Dec 4, 2011)

wayward said:


> I'm almost totally inclined to agree with you. But I think this, as well as most things are just a bandwagon type situation, just like most things on SSO. (Like Djent) I just can't see how most people think the new inlay is childish and ugly. I mean, come on, you all seriously think skulls are childish? I've seen more skulls on album covers than anything else. I don't see how most of you can be so deterred by this, but be unbelievably attracted to: Giant Diamonds, Disappearing Pyramids, or Offset Dots. Like everyone hates skull inlays, but Bulb gets a Daemoness with huge lightbulbs inlayed on the neck and everyone completely loves it.



Just because a lot of people dislike it, doesn't mean they're jumping on a bandwagon. It just may be shitty.

Maybe you just like shitty things?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 4, 2011)

I see that the main problem is that seven string players are being shafted. What we're getting is pretty much the same thing we've had for years, yet in the same line they have an amazing sixer with an FR, passives, and a Sustainer. The least they could do is give us a seven with passives.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 4, 2011)

I know what I like, and it really doesn't matter to me if anyone else does. I'm just not to keen on the overall design of the inlay. I have seen skulls I've liked, but I'm having a hard time liking this one.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 4, 2011)

The Inlay looks like something you would hang from the mast on a pirate ship.

I did hear that they were going to introduce another 7 string with passive pickups but that might not be unveiled until NAMM.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 4, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> The least they could do is give us a seven with passives.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 4, 2011)

^ there's actually 2 sevens with passives. That C-1 custom and the C-1 standard. both contoured set necks and affordable.


----------



## c4tze (Dec 4, 2011)

i dont know why but each of these look very toy-ish to me, like nearly any other schecter.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 4, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> ^ there's actually 2 sevens with passives. That C-1 custom and the C-1 standard. both contoured set necks and affordable.



Does one have an FR? Where are the pics?


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 4, 2011)

Schecter's website, and both are Tone Pro's TOM style bridges.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 4, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Does one have an FR? Where are the pics?



As far as I know Schecter has never made a 7 with passives and a Floyd, unfortunately.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> As far as I know Schecter has never made a 7 with passives and a Floyd, unfortunately.


----------



## shaggydogJV (Dec 5, 2011)

Old blackjacks were way better. D:

However, I'm really digging that blue burst.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 5, 2011)

wayward said:


> Like everyone hates skull inlays, but Bulb gets a Daemoness with huge lightbulbs inlayed on the neck and everyone completely loves it.


I don't think that's a fair comparison. Regardless of whether the inlay on the Daemoness was to anyone's taste, it should be obvious that there's a huge level of craftsmanship behind it. Here that's absent.

As for the other types of inlays you listed, I'm sure there are lots of people that hate those, you just don't see it as much since those aren't new. No one's going to go shitting up somebody's NGD thread to say how much they hate the inlays on JEMs. With a thread like this though, you can expect everyone to come and opine.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 5, 2011)

So.. what are all these supposed to be jerry horton models or something? what is the big idea with the retarded skull inlay? Pew. Definitely not very exciting.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 5, 2011)

wayward said:


> I'm almost totally inclined to agree with you. But I think this, as well as most things are just a bandwagon type situation, just like most things on SSO. (Like Djent) I just can't see how most people think the new inlay is childish and ugly. I mean, come on, you all seriously think skulls are childish? I've seen more skulls on album covers than anything else. I don't see how most of you can be so deterred by this, but be unbelievably attracted to: Giant Diamonds, Disappearing Pyramids, or Offset Dots. Like everyone hates skull inlays, but Bulb gets a Daemoness with huge lightbulbs inlayed on the neck and everyone completely loves it.



I seriously think skulls are passée and entirely over-used unless they're done with a particularly high level of skill and originality. I've seen some skulls executed by Dylan from Daemoness and I would happily wield a guitar with them on but these particular skulls aren't original or executed brilliantly in MOP - they're just die-stamped acrylic rubbish. 

There's a grain of truth in the bandwagon angle at some times but quite honestly I don't see it here


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 5, 2011)

wayward said:


> Well you can't know the quality of them, they're not released yet. I didn't say anything about the looks; Yeah there's a couple "Eh, it's black" comments, but everybody is being quite immature and bashing a potentially great guitar line because it has a skull inlay; Like the inlay itself ruins the guitar. Judging an instrument by it's inlay isn't a really fair judgment.
> 
> Yeah, one could say "Eh, I wouldn't buy it, don't really like the inlay." But most people are like, "OMFG, That inlay is disgusting. Seriously with the fucking skulls, Schecter?!" or "Dear God, that is the cheesiest fucking inlay I've ever seen..." like the inlay totally banes the guitar's existence. It's just hilarious how narrow minded people could be on here. I mean no disrespect, it's all IMHO.



Just like ShadeyDavey said, this isn't about being immature, it's about personal taste, and the greater number of tastes you appeal to, the more you sell. Heck, I have a The Punisher skull on a couple of my axes and I still find this one incredibly tacky - it's not the skull itself, it's just how they implemented the thing, so to speak. This, of course, pertaining my personal taste. Conversely, I actually like the lightening thingy and many hate it - it has no relation with anyone's maturity, just personal taste.

Add to this that Max is correct regarding the sharpie thing. No matter how well you do it, it's going to need constant maintenance unless your left hand is a pinnacle of subtlety, as the friction will remove parts of it, and even if it doesn't, the contrast will be quite noticeable against the board. To many people, this will pose a problem. Honestly, while the Garza inlay doesn't really bother me, these would need to be... "addressed", again due to my personal taste.

Also, don't throw everything in the bandwagon bucket; while there is truth to a monster bandwagon effect (that transcends SSO, trust me) as far as influential players of genre A or B are concerned, not everyone's opinion will derive from that. It was my Strandberg Tosin played, ultimately resulting in his own 8-strings with Alumitones in them - was he jumping on my bandwagon or just happened to form his own opinion based on taste?


----------



## leandroab (Dec 5, 2011)

The fuck is up with the cheesy inlay? Really?

Sustainiac


----------



## Krullnar (Dec 5, 2011)

That is a very unfortunate dudebro inlay.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 5, 2011)

The inlay is cool. They could have put dots on it, after all.


----------



## Krullnar (Dec 5, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> The inlay is cool. They could have put dots on it, after all.



Or a Tapout logo.


----------



## garza (Dec 5, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Take it easy homeboy. I know you have a Schecter sig with an inlay that gets some flack around here, but I stand by what I said.
> 
> I shouldn't have to have "average" coloring skills to block out an inlay I don't like. I'd rather just not purchase the guitar.
> 
> It being messy aside, it's still going to look like shit, and need constant touch ups. Permanent marker isn't so permanent on the cheap, plastic imitation pearl. This isn't a small signature like the SCs you guys used to use, it's a big skull.


I forgot im not allowed to mess around on here Just teasing my man! In all seriousness, the sharpie idea only works with very small inlays on the 12th. I wouldn't sharpie that massive skull either....Although knowing me I would still try it haha.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Dec 5, 2011)

Lol, isnt the inlay the hydra symbol from the captain america movie? haha, pretty good looking guitars though


----------



## Samer (Dec 5, 2011)

The inlay reminds me of the kids T-Shirts you see at target, so tacky.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 5, 2011)

NEW MODEL!


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 5, 2011)

All right, so there's nothing too groundbreaking here, but Schecter has put out plenty of cool stuff in the last year or two, so I'll give them some slack. I like that they're trying colors other than red, and the sustainer is a nice feature. As for the skull inlay, well, it's Schecter, and A7X are their poster boys. What do you expect? I don't really like the inlay either, but I've come up with a great way around that obstacle: I won't buy one. If it was otherwise a guitar I really wanted, though, I'd probably still get one. It's an inlay.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't understand the inlay hate xD 

I guess inlays just aren't as important to me. It doesn't matter to me. I'd play one if they were good quality.

I don't understand the obsessive need to state your opinion on every single thing xD Just deal with it.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 5, 2011)

wayward said:


> Well you can't know the quality of them, they're not released yet. I didn't say anything about the looks; Yeah there's a couple "Eh, it's black" comments, but everybody is being quite immature and bashing a potentially great guitar line because it has a skull inlay; Like the inlay itself ruins the guitar. Judging an instrument by it's inlay isn't a really fair judgment.
> 
> Yeah, one could say "Eh, I wouldn't buy it, don't really like the inlay." But most people are like, "OMFG, That inlay is disgusting. Seriously with the fucking skulls, Schecter?!" or "Dear God, that is the cheesiest fucking inlay I've ever seen..." like the inlay totally banes the guitar's existence. It's just hilarious how narrow minded people could be on here. I mean no disrespect, it's all IMHO.



Its not immature to turn down spending over $600 on a guitar that has something you dont like. Most people dont judge guitars purely on how great they play. They want something that fits them as well as plays the way they want. I wouldnt buy a guitar that has a chex-mix paint job even if it was the holy grail of guitars. Fuck no. You need to buy something that you can be happy with, not settle on something that looks totally crappy.




r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I don't understand the inlay hate xD
> 
> I guess inlays just aren't as important to me. It doesn't matter to me. I'd play one if they were good quality.
> 
> I don't understand the obsessive need to state your opinion on every single thing xD Just deal with it.



The same goes to you. You need to find something that you can be happy with. If you are okay with it having an inlay you dont like, then thats good for you. But as i said, most people arent willing to settle for a guitar that they dont like. Its like with women and that whole thing with how they have a good heart or whatever. Yeah.. ill agree, but you're still left with an ugly ass broad that you're not really proud of  (i kinda feel like people are doing this with the john petrucci guitars. They play amazingly, but they look like total crap except for the the nicer ones)

Im not sure what you expect from this thread. The whole point was "here are some of the new schecter guitars this year. What do you think?". Were you looking for people to say "i acknowledge your post. Thank you for the contribution"? lol. No. People are going to tell you what they think of it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 5, 2011)

You're in a strange minority that thinks the JPM's look like crap.


----------



## ExousRulez (Dec 5, 2011)

Seems like most guitar companies are just making shitty signature guitars for kids that want to be like their heroes 

It makes me sick when I see kids showing me their shitty bc rich starter packs and telling me this is worth 1000 dollars when i'm a gearhead whos on the computer A LOT


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 5, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> You're in a strange minority that thinks the JPM's look like crap.



I like the headstock and i like the ones that have nice tops with transparent finishes. I dont like the body style, the forearm cutaway or the ones with plain color finishes. The damn thing looks like a switchboard with the inefficient control layout. Thats my opinion on the JP guitars. Dont get me wrong, i think they play great and i love john petrucci, im just not a fanboy.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 6, 2011)

JStraitiff said:


> Its not immature to turn down spending over $600 on a guitar that has something you dont like. Most people dont judge guitars purely on how great they play. They want something that fits them as well as plays the way they want. I wouldnt buy a guitar that has a chex-mix paint job even if it was the holy grail of guitars...



Buying the majority of production guitars is all a matter of compromise and finding what suits you best. Short of a custom, odds are most guitars won't have exactly what you want. But it comes down (to me atleast) playability, sound, and aesthetics, in that order... but all are important if I'm shelling out the cash. 
And yes, if the Holy Grail of guitars had a Chex-Mix paint job, I'd buy that shit in a heartbeat and repaint it.


Also, about people mentioning Sharpieing over an inlay... The thought of spending hundreds of dollars or more on a guitar to do that would make me physically ill. That's not even a viable option. I can't fathom how terrible that would look on an inlay that large, not to mention the mess and inconvenience of having to touch it up constantly. Even on a small inlay I wouldn't do it.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 6, 2011)

The answer is to have an even bigger inlay of something else put in its place


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 6, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> The answer is to have an even bigger inlay of something else put in its place



Like a sticker(s)?


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 6, 2011)

That's the easy way out, I mean actually route for and install a bigger inlay. Something less cheesy... like a unicorn.


----------



## OneSickS4 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey im new to the forum here, but just to let everyone know, I've gotten the luxury to play each and every SLS guitar that was pictured ( they're the only ones so far that exist in the shop, since all prototypes shown here will be debuted at NAMM 12) and the BIGGEST difference and most importantly to me though, is the neck width. The SLS or "phantom" they've been calling it has a much thinner profile neck. Most/if not all schecters I've ever played or owned have had much more of a Gibson feel to the neck as its a curved "U" shaped neck. Great if you like that kind of feel but for people with smaller hands or if you play chords with a wide-fret span, it tends to cramp your hand after a short amount of time. The deal with these new guitars is that its the THINNEST neck schecter has ever made so far. If anyone is used to ESP necks or even WizardII necks with a soft "C" , its very similar in thinness and feels incredibly comfortable even with 7 and 8 string playing.

They're also relatively light guitars, very similar to how a C-1+ feels but plus the benefits of whatever other options they throw on them.

Wait for them. They're worth trading in your old ATX for or buying new. =)

Oh and i got that nice blue 7 on reserve already. I just cant buy it until after namm.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 6, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> That's the easy way out, I mean actually route for and install a bigger inlay. Something less cheesy... like a unicorn.



Is it odd that that would be something I'd consider were I to get a Daemoness?


----------



## broj15 (Dec 7, 2011)

skull inly= cheesy as fuck. Gothic cross = classy. "active bolt" = less classy but tolerable. Maybe schecter should just try dots? offset or otherwise.


----------



## Hankey (Dec 7, 2011)

broj15 said:


> skull inly= cheesy as fuck. Gothic cross = classy. "active bolt" = less classy but tolerable. *Maybe schecter should just try dots? offset or otherwise.*



How about no inlays. Just a blank ebony board. That would be awesome.

/wishful thinking


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 7, 2011)

8 string in that blue/black burst finish plz


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 7, 2011)

ANOTHER NEW GUITAR!


----------



## Augury (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow this 8 string looks fuckin sweet


----------



## Murmel (Dec 7, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> You're in a strange minority that thinks the JPM's look like crap.



I think they look like ass too


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 7, 2011)

Another hit and miss for me, although I'm no Schecter fan. I only have eyes for the Garza sig and Japan only super strats. Now THESE are what they should be doing in the states.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 7, 2011)

the good schecters are ONLY at drum city guitarland guys,get over it :lol


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 7, 2011)

Prydogga said:


>














And maybe something else like this, and the Hollywood Classic, hopefully in seven strings aswell.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2011)

More 6 strings, part of the new Hellraiser... wait for it... EXTREEEME!!!

(Inb4 M.A.  )

Hopefully these will be rated better. 


















Oh, by the way, transparent satin finish. 

Okay, the inlay hate can start again 






Signature bass for Dale Stewart of Seether

And they have a new omen called the Omen-FR Active. Needs gold hardware, IMO.


----------



## -42- (Dec 7, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> ANOTHER NEW GUITAR!



Instant redemption.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> :



That SUHRly is a nice guitar.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 7, 2011)

Those Hellraiser Extremes still have fairly shitty inlays IMO, but not anywhere near as shitty as those new Blackjacks in the OP. I quite like the black fixed-bridge rosewood-board one, actually. Looks very classy, especially by Schecter's usual gaudy standards. Are those chrome-covered EMGs? 

That Tele isn't anything to write home about - isn't it just a PT in a different colour?


----------



## ghost2II2 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've been looking for a nice fixed bridge 7 for my collection. I never considered Shecter, but that Blue Dawn-esqe 7 with the fixed bridge just made my shortlist of contenders...in fact, it's at the top of it.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 7, 2011)

NEW GEEEEEETAR HERE!


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 7, 2011)

OTHER NEW GOODIES!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 7, 2011)

Dear Shibuya-san.

Please share the Japanese exclusive Schecters and ESPs to the rest of the world. That is all. Arigato gozaimasu.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 7, 2011)

Okay now we are talking!! Those look awesome. I like the maple fretboards. I might give maple another try.

Also finally a decent burst. Most of schecter's sun bursts look like total garbage. Its like two solid colors and maybe a 1/4" or gradient. I like more progressive bursts.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 7, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> And maybe something else like this, and the Hollywood Classic, hopefully in seven strings aswell.



Oh yes!! this is exactly what i want. I designed a stiletto style guitar just like this but in the black quilted sides and the neck through. Awesome. It just puts me off that it has a pick guard and single coils. I would be willing to live with that though and just replace the guard routed for two hums.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 7, 2011)

If those all share the slimmer neck profiles then even without the sustainer Schecter may have found themselves a new customer.

Yes-frickin'-please!!

(The last 6 string with the cross inlays.....yes, at the risk of earning a wedgie or two I do prefer them to the skull  )


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 7, 2011)

Holy balls. If that purple one had a more AANJ neckjoint it would be PERFECT. Even has the hannes bridge.... Lovely. 

Those new new models with maple board are surprisingly attractive, including the grey flame top/maple one. Oddly appealing combo there.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 7, 2011)

If those are by some chance Livewires... Dear God...


----------



## Blood Ghost (Dec 7, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> ANOTHER NEW GUITAR!



HH Tele with the humbucker bridge = JIZZ.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 7, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


>


 
I might be willing to overlook the Mcfingerboard for this one.


----------



## broj15 (Dec 8, 2011)

That tele style is just begging to be molested by me lol. And that purple six stringer from drum city is pure sex.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 8, 2011)

Not too bad, I'm glad they brought back an Avenger style bass. They need to bring back Avenger 7 strings, reverse the headstock on the Avengers, and back them thinner and lighter. Bring back Stiletto guitar, more Riot options? less C-series options.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 8, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> ANOTHER NEW GUITAR!



OH GOD YES


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 8, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Not too bad, I'm glad they brought back an Avenger style bass. They need to bring back Avenger 7 strings, reverse the headstock on the Avengers, and back them thinner and lighter. Bring back Stiletto guitar, more Riot options? less C-series options.



I agree. Give us more avengers! I also would LOVE to see the stiletto guitars. I want one bad. I would also like to see a 25.5" 24 fret tempest.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 8, 2011)

we'll have to wait for 2012 guys! hehehehe.


----------



## Ironbird (Dec 8, 2011)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think Gary Holt showed them how to do the V correctly.


That V is still offset.


----------



## Jeremias (Dec 8, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Those Hellraiser Extremes still have fairly shitty inlays IMO, but not anywhere near as shitty as those new Blackjacks in the OP. I quite like the black fixed-bridge rosewood-board one, actually. Looks very classy, especially by Schecter's usual gaudy standards. Are those chrome-covered EMGs?
> 
> That Tele isn't anything to write home about - isn't it just a PT in a different colour?



I think the black hellraiser extreme has ebony fingerboard


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 8, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> That V is still offset.



Yes offset but in the right side, Gary Holt teach them how to make a V right.


----------



## sell2792 (Dec 8, 2011)

Moar ebony, less McMaple please.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 8, 2011)

JStraitiff said:


> Okay now we are talking!! Those look awesome. I like the maple fretboards. I might give maple another try.



If you're not a fan of maple, and you want to give it a fair shot, try something other than a schecter.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 8, 2011)

Someone needs to break into Cort and dump out all their "Vintage Tint".


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 8, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Someone needs to break into Cort and dump out all their "Vintage Tint".



I like it, those macfretboard makes schecter recognizable over the other guitar brands.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 8, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> If you're not a fan of maple, and you want to give it a fair shot, try something other than a schecter.



What do you suggest? This is basically my guitars but with a maple board.


----------



## Raaaaal13 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has posted about the Loomis 6 strings that Schecter announced earlier today.


----------



## Jakke (Dec 8, 2011)

Raaaaal13 said:


> I'm surprised no one has posted about the Loomis 6 strings that Schecter announced earlier today.



Someone has

Loomis 6 string


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 8, 2011)

JStraitiff said:


> What do you suggest? This is basically my guitars but with a maple board.




Ah, I see - well, the Loomis is the only affordable Schecter I know of with a maple board, and while I do really like that model, the maple isn't the best feeling nor the best sounding maple that I've come across (in fact, it's not that impressive at all, but every piece of wood is different. I've had 5 of them now, though, so that's my educated opinion). You're honestly better off with an American Fender or a music man if at all possible (much more affordable on the used market). Either way, I'm interested in trying one of these maple boarded 6 string Schecters as well. I just don't expect them to be fairly representative of good maple boarded guitars.


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 8, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Ah, I see - well, the Loomis is the only affordable Schecter I know of with a maple board, and while I do really like that model, the maple isn't the best feeling nor the best sounding maple that I've come across (in fact, it's not that impressive at all, but every piece of wood is different. I've had 5 of them now, though, so that's my educated opinion). You're honestly better off with an American Fender or a music man if at all possible (much more affordable on the used market). Either way, I'm interested in trying one of these maple boarded 6 string Schecters as well. I just don't expect them to be fairly representative of good maple boarded guitars.



But you are talking about guitars that not only have maple board, if not guitars with all maple neck and bolt on construction, those 2 things make (specially the bolt on) makes a fender so different from a schecter with maple board. The same case for a jackson against a schecter.

IMHO and in my experience, the construction of the guitar makes more dramatic changes than the fretboard in sound, while this really makes difference in touch and less in sound.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 8, 2011)

I hope they release 7 string models of those guitars.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 8, 2011)

broj15 said:


> Gothic cross = classy



Abalone explosion all over the guitar, maybe less than classy.



Prydogga said:


> Another hit and miss for me, although I'm no Schecter fan. I only have eyes for the Garza sig and Japan only super strats. Now THESE are what they should be doing in the states.



Now that's something I can get into!



MaxOfMetal said:


> Someone needs to break into Cort and dump out all their "Vintage Tint".



 I don't know why they insist on going overboard with the vintage-izing of colors. It looks kind of crappy on the necks, and my only gripe about my C-8 is that the binding is more yellow than white. In both cases, the over-vintaged maple and binding looks wrong on the otherwise clean and modern looking guitars they're on.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't really mind it that much. After a few gigs and tours, the wear from the real world will either eclipse or complement the factory "patina" anyways.. 

That said, I really love the large amount of maple boarded hardtails here.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 9, 2011)

NEW GEEEEEEEEETAR! available ONLY though Amazon!







EDIT: ANOTHER NEW! available only at selected guitar centers!


----------



## celticelk (Dec 9, 2011)

^^^^^^^ Only through *Amazon*? WTF?


----------



## Blood Ghost (Dec 9, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> That V is still offset.



The thing is though, as soon as they switched it, my opinion, and probably everyone else's opinions, about Schecter V's completely changed. It's much more aesthetically pleasing than the first generation V's which just said HERP DERP to me.


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 10, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Ah, I see - well, the Loomis is the only affordable Schecter I know of with a maple board, and while I do really like that model, the maple isn't the best feeling nor the best sounding maple that I've come across (in fact, it's not that impressive at all, but every piece of wood is different. I've had 5 of them now, though, so that's my educated opinion). You're honestly better off with an American Fender or a music man if at all possible (much more affordable on the used market). Either way, I'm interested in trying one of these maple boarded 6 string Schecters as well. I just don't expect them to be fairly representative of good maple boarded guitars.



Yea thats definitely not gonna happen. Music man guitars are not in my price range for a guitar. I would be willing to try a fender.


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 10, 2011)

Who needs a Jeff Loomis 7 V?







Fixed bridge FTW!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 11, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> NEW GEEEEEEEEETAR! available ONLY though Amazon!




I think they were listening to us complaining about the inlays.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 11, 2011)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think they were listening to us complaining about the inlays.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 11, 2011)

That red 6 string with the gold hardware is super classy. The rest... yeah, I can't get past the inlays. Damn shame, cause I love the shade of blue on that 7 string.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 11, 2011)

overall 2012 seems a great year.wooohoooo!


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 14, 2011)

i found out a spec!

this 8 string has a 27.5 inch scale!


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 14, 2011)

Now you definitely have my attention. What is the model name of that 8? I'm looking at picking up an 8 sometime early in 2012 and if this is within my price range, I'm prepared to wait for it to be released.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 14, 2011)

Schecter is putting out some nice models this year. None I'd buy, but I'd like to have a go on them.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 14, 2011)

27.5"? Not bad. Yay Schecter!


----------



## Loomer (Dec 15, 2011)

Good... Goood...

Now, if only the new Ibanez models would finally leak!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 15, 2011)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Now you definitely have my attention. What is the model name of that 8? I'm looking at picking up an 8 sometime early in 2012 and if this is within my price range, I'm prepared to wait for it to be released.



Blackjack SLS. No clue on the price.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 16, 2011)

Loomer said:


> Good... Goood...
> 
> Now, if only the new Ibanez models would finally leak!



Yes I'm dying from the anticipation of the small lefty collection and the sea of black boring RG's.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 16, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Yes I'm dying from the anticipation of the small lefty collection and the sea of black boring RG's.





well, yeah, but still... Every I hope in vain for some hardstail Sabres.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 20, 2011)

..now if Schecter would just make this available for us outside Japan...
But it's not gonna happen since it's a Fender shape.






It costs about $2k, which isn't too bad. But I expect some pretty good quality for that price.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm just waiting to see the Avenger models for the new year. Id like to pick up another one if they offer something other than black or black transparent burst for leftys. Still crossing fingers for reverse headstock.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd really love to know if all of the 2012 8 strings are going to have a 27" scale or if it's just the one model that was pictured a few pages back. Have tried looking around on the Schecter site, their blog and their FB page and can't find a damn thing about it. 

I did find a site that claimed to be selling 2012 Omen 8s but there were no specs to be seen.

Anyone?


----------



## book_of_lies777 (Dec 22, 2011)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> I'd really love to know if all of the 2012 8 strings are going to have a 27" scale or if it's just the one model that was pictured a few pages back. Have tried looking around on the Schecter site, their blog and their FB page and can't find a damn thing about it.
> 
> I did find a site that claimed to be selling 2012 Omen 8s but there were no specs to be seen.
> 
> Anyone?





this says 2012 model at the top:

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES OMEN-8 Vintage White 2012 Model 8-String Electric Guitar


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 22, 2011)

It's definitely different than the current one. The nut appears smaller, gothic cross inlays, the frets look smaller, there's some very tasteful binding going on. I like.


----------



## celticelk (Dec 22, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> It's definitely different than the current one. The nut appears smaller, gothic cross inlays, the frets look smaller, there's some very tasteful binding going on. I like.



Not to mention that the Omen-8 didn't come in vintage white in 2011; options were black and walnut stain only. They've also made the Walnut Stain hardware chrome instead of black. I actually prefer the 2011 version, so I'm glad I got one this year, even if it's not getting much love while my OAF 8 is in the house.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Dec 22, 2011)

Sustainer is cool but otherwise meh guitars.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 23, 2011)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


----------



## Tyler (Dec 23, 2011)

Eh not too much of a change besides the blue fade and the inlay.


----------



## mesaman000 (Dec 24, 2011)

ahah looks soo shecter..


----------

